# Best place for touch up paint



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Could you kindly recommend somewhere for me to buy touch up paints.

As it's only for stone chips and scratches would need something I can try the 'wipe' method with so I assume I need something that will have both the colour and clear in it.

Thank you


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've used Paints4U without any issues, the match has been fantastic.

Also used chipsaway again the match was good, but I like paints4u better.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> I've used Paints4U without any issues, the match has been fantastic.
> 
> Also used chipsaway again the match was good, but I like paints4u better.


Funny I'm just on there now  Thanks I'll order from these guys then with your recommendation! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Another vote for Paints4U from me. You can buy it with clearcoat mixed in.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Do people buy the 30ml or 100ml? Not sure how long the paint would last for in the tin.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got a tub that is 8 years old and is still fine. It is black though, can't vouch for other colours.

It's not gone hard, just make sure the lid is well secured after use.


----------

